# Picking up Claira!



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm so very nervous, and excited! I've waited so long to get a hedgehog, and today I should be picking her up! :mrgreen: I hope I get her today! I'm getting one of Larrys babies! I'm going crazy. So to pick her up I have a large, hard sided, carrier. Would that be okay? and should I put anything in it besides, a fleece blanket? Can I put food? Do I need a towel? Thanks!


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

A hard sided carrier is great! Fleece covering the bottom and something to hide in would be good. You might want to bring with some papertowels and a baggie just incase your hedgie gets carsick. For food, it depends on how long the car ride is. You also might want to bring with some handwarmers just incase it gets chilly. And a thermometer to moniter the temperature of the car. 

Post pictures when you get her!


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

The ride is thirty minutes :lol: I'm just really kinda like wanting to be over prepared. I can't wait! A bag and some napkins yes, I didn't even think of that! Thanks so much, and I will post pictures


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is adorable  I can't wait to see pics when she gets home and settled in. Larry always has such cute hedgies


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you! I'm so nervous! I've been waiting since last April, to get a hedgie, and I've been reading so much, I feel really ready! and pictures of course!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see some pics!!!


----------

